# Which wood is used to make match sticks...



## Martin Roy (Mar 16, 2010)

Which wood is used to make match sticks only but never used in furniture making.

Thanks, if you can send some pics also ?:thumbsup:


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Never used in furniture making? I doubt that, but I could be wrong. As for which wood, I suspect there are many species of wood used in matchsticks.


----------



## Woodcrafter (Dec 29, 2009)

*Matchstick wood*

Uuuuugh.......if this is a "test", I'll do like I did in college....and take a guess ! My first guess would be Aspen for matchsticks, but I'm sure a lot of other softwoods would work. We don't have that tree in East Texas, so I wouldn't know about the furniture-making.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Woodcrafter said:


> My first guess would be Aspen


I watched a show on Discovery or someplace and they where making them from aspen. I doubt they are exclusively made from aspen, but I think the majority are...I don't understand the question Martin. I have seen crazy (when I say crazy I mean I would not have the patience) projects made from match sticks, furniture-models-heck even a car, here's a link


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

I've seen furniture made from matchsticks, so I believe this is a trick question.


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

How many match sticks can you get out of an aspen tree. Threir probably still using up the first tree that they dragged into the match stick factory back in the 1800s.


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

O MY GOSH!!!! From this website... http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...jet--answers-45-useless-trivia-questions.html ...comes this information...

*How many trees does it take to make 17.3billion matchsticks? *

One tree makes an average 1million matchsticks, so it would take 17,300 trees to make 17.3billion matchsticks. There are 60billion trees worldwide, enough for 600 quadrillion matchsticks.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...5-useless-trivia-questions.html#ixzz0lEAaPwf3
​


----------



## Martin Roy (Mar 16, 2010)

*Want to clear my question ............*

I mean that some trees are planted just to sale to match stick manufacturers but their wood is not suitable for making furniture:blink:


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

Aspen has a very unique odor when burned and I have never smelled that using matches, I vote no on aspen. Balsa wood???


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

maybe Basswood... balsa is waaay softer than matchsticks.


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm with Bill. I cut some aspen recently and it smelled like sweet gherkins.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_does_a_matchstick_work

The Manufacturing Process:

" Logs of white pine or aspen are clamped in a debarking machine and slowly rotated while spinning blades cut away the outer bark of the tree."
....


----------



## Martin Roy (Mar 16, 2010)

*Many many thanks.............*

:yes: Thank you all, who gave a response against my question :thumbsup:


----------



## farmerdrey (Apr 9, 2017)

I need to know, some chemical I can apply to make a complete match sticks.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

Firewood!


----------



## D. Rockett (Apr 10, 2017)

Sixty+ years ago a match company used cottonwood logs from Louisiana for match sticks.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Matchsticks ... there was a "how's it made" episode about those. Look it up, they named all the ingredients for the striker head. I don't remember what kind of wood, any kind would work. I do remember that they dipped the "lightable" end in wax first. The wax would burn before the wood, giving it a few seconds longer burn time. They do the same thing with paper book matches.

The problem will be making the striker head. Buying all the ingredients will likely put you on a "watch list" somewhere.


----------

